# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  قطر تنفي مجدداً الاتهامات الإنكليزية

## GSM-AYA

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته     جددت قطر نفيها للاتهامات "غير المبنية على أسس" الموجهة إليها بدفع رشاوى مقابل الحصول على حق تنظيم مونديال 2022 لكرة القدم مؤكدة أنها "بدون قيمة". وكان النائب في البرلمان الانكليزي في حزب المحافظين دانيال كولينز اتهم رئيسا الاتحادين الإفريقي عيسى حياتو والإيفواري جاك انوما بتقاضي مبلغاً مقداره 1.5 مليون دولار مقابل التصويت لمصلحة ملف قطر لكأس العالم 2022، مشيراً إلى انه استقى معلوماته من خلال إثباتات لصحيفة "صنداي تايمز" البريطانية. وأشار كولينز "بحسب المعلومات التي وردتنا من الصحيفة البريطانية فإن حياتو وانوما حصلا على هذا المبلغ من احد الوسطاء". ورد الاتحاد القطري اليوم الاثنين ونيابة عن ملف "قطر 2022" على هذه الاتهامات في بيان تحدث فيه عن المذكرة التي نشرت وتم التطرق فيها إلى الرشاوى، وجاء في البيان: "تحتوي المذكرة على سلسلة من الادعاءات الخاطئة وغير المبنية على أسس بحق لجنة ملف الترشح. نريد أن نستغل هذه الفرصة لكي ندحض هذه الادعاءات نيابة عن لجنة ملف الترشح". وتابع البيان: "لم يتم التعرف على أي أمثلة محددة عن قيام لجنة ملف الترشح بأي عمل شائن كدفع مبلغ محدد لشخص محدد. إن القيام بهذه الادعاءات وبهذا الشكل ضد لجنة ملف الترشح يعتبر غير عادل تماماً، وفي ظروف مماثلة من الصعب جداً على لجنة ملف الترشح أن ترد على ادعاءات مبهمة إلى هذه الدرجة سوى من خلال نفي عام. ترحب لجنة ملف الترشح بتحقيق معمق في هذه الادعاءات التي صدرت ضدها. لكن لا يمكن القيام بتحقيق مماثل إلا من خلال مؤسسة قانونية تملك السلطة والاستقلالية التي تخولها الاستماع إلى جهتنا من القصة". وواصل البيان "من غير الملائم تماماً أن يجرى أي تحقيق في شؤون لجنة ملف الترشح استناداً إلى أقوال غير مبنية على أسس وعلى صحافة غير دقيقة". كما تطرق بيان الاتحاد القطري إلى "المسرّب"، وهو السبب الأولي الذي استند إليه لتوجيه الاتهام إلى القطريين، معتبراً أن هذا الشخص يكن الضغينة للجنة ملف قطر 2022، مضيفاً: "تشير المذكرة إلى مسرّب مجهول قالت انه عمل سابقاً مع لجنة ملف الترشح. صحيح أن شخصاً أو اثنين من الذين عملوا مع لجنة ملف الترشح رحلا بطريقة غير ودية. والتفسير الواضح الوحيد بالنسبة لنا هو أن شخصاً من هذا النوع يكن بوضوح الضغينة للجنة ملف الترشح وهو المسرّب الذي يتحدثون عنه". وكان رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم السويسري جوزيف بلاتر أكد مؤخراً أن صحيفة "صنداي تايمز" وافقت على جلب "المسرّب" إلى مقر الاتحاد في زيوريخ كي يشهد شخصياً في هذا الموضوع. وقال بلاتر في مقابلة صحفية في مقر الاتحاد في سويسرا: "ننتظر بفارغ الصبر القرائن أو غير القرائن كي نتخذ الإجراءات المناسبة. وافقت الصحيفة على جلب هذا المسرب إلى هنا في زيوريخ ثم سنقوم بالتحقيق في هذا الموضوع". وسيجري التحقيق الأمين العام للفيفا جيروم فالكه والمدير القانوني ماركو فيليجيه. وذكر موقع "اي اس بي أن" الأميركي أن "المسرّب" الذي عمل سابقاً في ملف قطر 2022، زعم أن كلاً من حياتو وانوما عضو اللجنة التنفيذية حصل على 1.5 مليون دولار أميركي للتصويت لملف قطر، وان صحيفة "صنداي تايمز" قدمت إثباتات للجنة البرلمانية الانكليزية، في وقت نفى فيه الثنائي تلقيه أية رشوة.

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك على الموضوع

----------

